# Late 1990's - Looking for Pictures



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Bought a new Motobecane in Europe in the late 1990's and I'm trying to identify the bike - bike was stolen and I don't have any pictures or documentation.

Does anyone know where I can find good pictures of Late 1990's Motobecane road bikes?


----------

